# Has ANYONE ever got the WDTV Live Streaming box to work with OSX?



## igirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been going crazy trying to figure this out - but there's now help anywhere to be found - especially not on the WDTV site(s) - they are ALL PC people.

I'm sharing my iTunes, sharing a folder containing media, and also have a Seagate Dockstar (Pogoplug) sharing a network media drive on LAN via SMB.  This SMB share can be seen by all Macs, PS, iPad, and even Android phones - but NOT the WDTV!

I'd be happy to just get the movies in list form from iTunes - but not a chance.

Thanks in advance - I would be glad to post tutorials if I ever figure it out myself.  Hard to believe no one with a Mac owns one of these boxes.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2011)

Nope but I saw this: WDTV Cover Finder.


----------



## igirl (Dec 29, 2011)

That's very useful for a box that doesn't work!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2011)

Also a quick Google search brought up the WDTV Mac user thread that might be helpful.


----------

